# Cat can't put any weight on his front paw



## blizeH (Nov 11, 2011)

He disappeared for around a day, we frantically called him everywhere and he eventually came back, but he was hobbling on his front paw and never put it down.

He's been the same all of today, I've looked at his paw and there's nothing immediately wrong with it, although bending his front leg very gently it seemed quite limp because of the other - but he didn't seem to be in any pain?

He can sorta move it too, he often paws at my girlfriends hair and was happily doing that this morning (and dribbling whilst he was at it, eww!) even with his bad paw but he's still having really bad problems getting around, and getting up and down in particular.

It's the worst possible time since the vets are closed over Christmas and I don't think are open until Wednesday, argh! Any idea on what I can do to help the poor fella? He's being very clingy too, currently asleep on my feet which whilst he's almost always very close by, he never usually sleeps actually on me!

Thanks (ps here's a pic of him before he got poorly!)


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Is there no emergency vet cover available for you to ring and ask for advice? Cats are very good at masking pain.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

If he's still reluctant to put any weight on the paw, I'm afraid there's a good chance it is fractured. This is often the one indicator used to distinguish a break from a sprain or other issue. This happened one of mine about three weeks ago and as I suspected he'd fractured both his radius an ulna.

I would urge you to get it seen to as soon as possible. The sooner fractures are aligned and set the better in terms of overall healing etc. You also risk causing further damage to the bone if it's left unattended. Every vet is obliged to provide an out of hours service - you'll find the number on their answering service. At least ring them and they'll advise your further.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that vets,by law ,must provide "emergency out of hours"surgery's whether it is covered by themselves or another practice.Phone your normal surgery number and there should,at the very least,be an answer machine message giving you the number of the OOH surgery arangements.I dont advise you to leave this until Wednesday,it could be just bruised ,but it also could be much worse.Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope the little one is OK, but your vets should have an emergency number on their answer phone. I would urge you to call them at least and check. Our vets offer free advice in an emergency. 
Good luck and christmas wishes to you. Handsome chap BTW.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I have to agree with the other posts and phone your vet. Wednesday is a long time to wait to get treatment.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Please call the vet, he shoudn´t suffer so many days till wed.


----------



## blizeH (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah! Stupidly I never even thought of the emergency pet services, just called them and she recommended to keep an eye on him and call tomorrow and she'll come out if he doesn't get any better.

She also suggested to maybe bathe his paw in salt water, though I'm not sure if he'd like that!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Its all well "keeping an eye on him". it sounds like a fracture so needs urgent attention ASAP. The sooner The better. Good advice on here, poor fella will be in pain. 

Hope ur kitty will be OK.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

you must keep him indoors and monitor him until you get help. the cat re homing people are always at work 24/7 if you have one near and the vets have an emergence number for out of hours it will be a mobil number. P/S a useful tool for monitoring day and night is a baby monitor comes in handy for many jobs


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

blizeH said:


> Ah! Stupidly I never even thought of the emergency pet services,* just called them and she recommended to keep an eye on him and call tomorrow and she'll come out if he doesn't get any better*.
> 
> She also suggested to maybe bathe his paw in salt water, though I'm not sure if he'd like that!


Not great advice in my opinion.As I said before this may not be serious,but,if there is a break then a delay could result in a long and complicated healing process or worse.I would not be willing to take the chance.I'm amazed at the number of vets who,apparently would rather "wait and see" how something develops than to see the animal at the time.After all they will be paid well for their time.My vets reaction is always if you are worried then bring him/her in to be seen.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If it were my cat I wouldn't hesitate I would have taken him to the vets. It will be expensive "out of hours - holiday etc." unless you are insured.

When you ring the vets there will be an answer service initially stating the office is now closed but will go on to inform you of an emergency number. Either your vet will meet you at the clinic or you will be told to take your cat to a clinic that is covering your vet this evening.

Its amazing the amount of pain an animal can withstand.

Fingers crossed your cat makes a speedy recovery.

Just read your post, ring that numpty again and insist your cat is seen this evening. It may be that your cat just needs anti-inflamatory/pain relief but at least he will be comfortable.


----------



## blizeH (Nov 11, 2011)

buffie said:


> After all they will be paid well for their time


I agree but it is Christmas Eve, and the lady probably has a family etc (I know, I know it's her job, but still)

I was supposed to be going out tonight but have stayed in to watch the cat, he genuinely seems fine and is definitely not in any pain, even when I gently squeeze his paws or gently move his leg - I really don't want to unnecessarily trouble her after her calling already you know? Agh. I was really hoping it was just a common thing that happens to cats, and your responses would be similar to that of the vets!

**** this timing :|


----------



## blizeH (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay, it's not his leg - it's his paw. He's had something similar before where a claw came out and he hissed when I touched it in a certain place, I just inspected his paw more closely, touched the middle pad in the middle and sure enough, exact same reaction. Poor little fella... going to try the salt water trick as the vet recommended and hope it heals up, if there are no signs of improvement I'll call the vet out tomorrow, but will keep a very close eye on him


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

blizeH said:


> *I agree but it is Christmas Eve, and the lady probably has a family etc (I know, I know it's her job, but still)*I was supposed to be going out tonight but have stayed in to watch the cat, he genuinely seems fine and is definitely not in any pain, even when I gently squeeze his paws or gently move his leg - I really don't want to unnecessarily trouble her after her calling already you know? Agh. I was really hoping it was just a common thing that happens to cats, and your responses would be similar to that of the vets!
> 
> **** this timing :|


Sorry but that is irrelevant.It is better surely that she comes out on Christmas eve than on Christmas Day.Not wanting to be the voice of doom but there was a cat a few months back that had what appeared to be a possible fracture ,this cat was left to the following day and ended up having its leg amputated.I'm not suggesting that your cat is as bad as this,but I would much rather know I was wasting her time than take the chance.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope your little mans paw gets better soon. I agree with the others about getting him seen by a vet ASAP. 

On Wednesday my Frankie came in limping, he had a swollen front leg and paw, he couldn't put his paw to the floor, took him to the vets, vet said it could be a torn ligament or he may have been bitten, he was given pain killer, anti-inflammatory and AB injections, vet said to keep an eye on him, he is a lot better now and I feel better for taking him. 

Keep us posted on how he is.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

blizeH said:


> Okay, it's not his leg - it's his paw. He's had something similar before where a claw came out and he hissed when I touched it in a certain place, I just inspected his paw more closely, touched the middle pad in the middle and sure enough, exact same reaction. Poor little fella... going to try the salt water trick as the vet recommended and hope it heals up, if there are no signs of improvement I'll call the vet out tomorrow, but will keep a very close eye on him


I can now understand the advice of bathing his paw in salt water. I would still have taken the little guy for some pain relief and anti-biotics to ensure he is comfortable. That's me.

The first time my vet fobs me off will be the time I change vets. At the end of the day I am paying for a service.

I hope the little guy makes a speedy recovery.


----------

